
Hacking imgur for fun and profit - valarauca1
https://medium.com/@nmalcolm/hacking-imgur-for-fun-and-profit-3b2ec30c9463?source=linkShare-a2421a6d437c-1469813421
======
mc42
It's startling for such a large company to make such blunders. Not unexpected,
but honestly disappointing...

At one point I checked his _public_ account on Imgur and his hosted albums had
a set of S3 IPs & keys. Yeah, he responded very quickly to that.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12186300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12186300)

